# Can ghrp6 be shot I.M.



## thomas12345 (Aug 11, 2009)

Guys,

Any pros and cons in doing this over sub-q ?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i hope you can as i do 50% of jabs im and 50% subq


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

It can be injected Subq and IM :thumb:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

From recollection IM may have slightly quicker "activation" time? Real world I doubt there's a difference though


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Can all peps be shot IM?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Can't think of any that can't but I'd be careful with slin as iirc the peak times are based upon subq shots which change when shot IM


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes, i do it IM...the thought of pinching and pinning the pinch freaks me out

I don't use slin, if you are and planning IM then be careful as Stephen says...


----------



## thomas12345 (Aug 11, 2009)

Many thanks gents and mrs weeman.

Thats spot on about the slin shot im iirc it almost halfs the onset time....


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Why would anyone prefer to pin GHRP sub q? There can't be any benefit to it since it stimulates the pituitary not the muscle it's jabbed into.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> Why would anyone prefer to pin GHRP sub q? There can't be any benefit to it since it stimulates the pituitary not the muscle it's jabbed into.


read the first sentence of my mrs post again,thats one reason........


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

weeman said:


> read the first sentence of my mrs post again,thats one reason........


It doesn't make any sense mate. Subq is a doddle compared to IM.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> It doesn't make any sense mate. Subq is a doddle compared to IM.


One of the worst blanket statements I've ever seen made on

this board mate, sub q shots at low bf and done often enough can get very uncomfortable, an IM shot with a slin pin can almost not be felt when done by a steady hand, just ask Mrs Wee :thumbup1:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

StephenC said:


> One of the worst blanket statements I've ever seen made on
> 
> this board mate, sub q shots at low bf and done often enough can get very uncomfortable, an IM shot with a slin pin can almost not be felt when done by a steady hand, just ask Mrs Wee :thumbup1:


Steady on drama queen, it's just an opinion.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Subq just not for me...dunno if it hurts, i never get that far...the thought of pinning the pinch makes me boak. Don't even feel the pin going in IM, someone else(Bri and on occasion Stephen) does my jabs, i just stand there not looking until its over. Can't do that with subq, just can't..and the little pocket of liquid when done subq(assuming lean enough to notice it) also freaks me out a little(alot) much to Bri's enjoyment.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Subq just not for me...*dunno if it hurts, i never get that far*...the thought of pinning the pinch makes me boak. Don't even feel the pin going in IM, someone else(Bri and on occasion Stephen) does my jabs, i just stand there not looking until its over. Can't do that with subq, just can't..and the little pocket of liquid when done subq(assuming lean enough to notice it) also freaks me out a little(alot) much to Bri's enjoyment.


no only if saim is bad and make it bleed


----------

